
Early Treatment of Patients That Should Be Ramped-Up as Key to Pandemic Crisis - andrenth
https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/doi/10.1093/aje/kwaa093/5847586
======
blacksqr
TL;DR The benefits of early use of hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin for
patients over 60 with comorbidities outweigh the risks.

